# Holyfield arrested



## ddgarcia (May 1, 2017)

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/uga-running-back-evander-holyfields-son-arrested-overnight/517989540

Found this. They just can't stop themselves. Got it all an still gotta screw it up fer nothing


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2017)

It's just weed.. Let him go..


----------



## ddgarcia (May 1, 2017)

I'm gonna let that go. It belongs in the PF where I already posted something on that topic.

More on point, with the stable we've got again this year his suspension will be meaningless.

And it's not like he did anything on the field last year


----------



## riprap (May 1, 2017)

Hopefully this is just Kirby allowing them to arrest him to make a good showing.


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2017)

riprap said:


> Hopefully this is just Kirby allowing them to arrest him to make a good showing.



Exactly the arrest is just part of the process


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2017)

Who cares just win baby!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Who cares just win baby!





Wish we had thugz like ya'll do . .


----------



## westcobbdog (May 1, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> I'm gonna let that go. It belongs in the PF where I already posted something on that topic.
> 
> More on point, with the stable we've got again this year his suspension will be meaningless.
> 
> And it's not like he did anything on the field last year



One or two injuries at RB and we are running EH.


----------



## nickel back (May 1, 2017)

to the point I just don't care anymore what these young men do


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's just weed.. Let him go..



typical dawg thug comment.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2017)

nickel back said:


> to the point I just don't care anymore what these young men do



looks like big dollar has lost his luster.


----------



## doenightmare (May 1, 2017)

uga takes the Fullmer Cup very seriously. They are working hard to be #1 this year.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2017)

doenightmare said:


> uga takes the Fullmer Cup very seriously. They are working hard to be #1 this year.



yep. and their thug fans seem to be getting in on the coverup in athens.


----------



## riprap (May 1, 2017)

nickel back said:


> to the point I just don't care anymore what these young men do





brownceluse said:


> Who cares just win baby!



In this order!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2017)

dont worry pups. slayer and elfiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii might be right.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (May 1, 2017)

Gotta love the mug shot....


----------



## nickel back (May 1, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like big dollar has lost his luster.



  Naww, just sick of the stupid. I say kick them all off the team if they can not follow the rules for a free ride

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (May 1, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Naww, just sick of the stupid. I say kick them all off the team if they can not follow the rules for a free ride
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



Yep. These are grown men we're talking about here, not children. If they want to throw away a full ride and and for a $20 bag of weed, we don't need them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2017)

Weed should be legal to begin with.. Smoke it up and play ball!


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 1, 2017)

I see all kinds over on FB defending it with the it's just weed comment. Well I don't care what it is....... It is illegal and against the rules, until the law is changed making it legal these idgits need to learn to leave it alone. These kids have all kinds of physical talent, but not a lick of common sense...... and no it's not just in Athens, they all do it. SMH.....


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Weed should be legal to begin with.. Smoke it up and play ball!



new sig line for doenightmare and goldrangersux


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2017)

I'm glad I never ran the football. May of got hooked on it.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 1, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> new sig line for doenightmare and goldrangersux



He probably bought it from a Bammers dorm room.


----------



## elfiii (May 1, 2017)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Yep. These are grown men we're talking about here, not children. If they want to throw away a full ride and and for a $20 bag of weed, we don't need them.



Yep. He isn't all that plus a basket of chips anyway.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 1, 2017)

Oh Reggie, I've heard of dreadlocks, but...


----------



## riprap (May 1, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Oh Reggie, I've heard of dreadlocks, but...



Take that pile off your head. You just go too far with the comedy!


----------



## georgia_home (May 1, 2017)

A few thoughts here...

There are benefits to attending school in CO, of a few of the more pot friendly places.

Also, regardless of the state law, should the young lad decide to purchase a firearm, he should be careful how he answers questions n the 4473.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 1, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. and their thug fans seem to be getting in on the coverup in athens.



sorta like how bammys Timmy Williams got to keep playing  despite getting busted more than once i hear.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2017)

Who cares.. Just run the ball..


----------



## tjl1388 (May 2, 2017)

Thug u....


----------



## ddgarcia (May 2, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> Thug u....



This from a FL school fan?????!!!!!! How long do you think Richt gonna last there if and when he starts enforcing his values on your players??!!


----------



## tjl1388 (May 2, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> This from a FL school fan?????!!!!!! How long do you think Richt gonna last there if and when he starts enforcing his values on your players??!!



He already has and is doing just fine, you concentrate on your new coach who does it Saban way.


----------



## KyDawg (May 2, 2017)

I just don't have any patience for these guys. They know what they are risking but are willing to throw it all away. Send them packing.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I just don't have any patience for these guys. They know what they are risking but are willing to throw it all away. Send them packing.



thanks for having some standards Charlie. Unlike slayer thug.


----------

